# Do your cats let you carry them? Mine doesn't :(



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

My 8 month old cat wont let me hold her... ok she gives me 10 seconds of calmness, then she starts arching her back or uses her legs to try to kick out of me


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

My cats will only let me carry them if they're in the right mood. Mojo is better about it than Jinx. Jinx will be calm for about 2.5 seconds then out come the claws and teeth!! :lol:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

My cats love to be carried.. as long as you hold them the right way..

Tierney will only let me carry him if he can see over my shoulder, but hugs me when i do.. Teagan will let me carry her any time any way. 

I have been holding them both since the moment they got home.. i think that helps.. i don't think either of them walked for the first month they were home!!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Ya, both Nya and Buddy let me carry them. I can hold them any way i like, slung over a shoulder, like babies, hugging, anything they don't care 

Sometimes they'll squirm when they've had enough, but that's rare, and I usually put them down because i'm tired before they've had enough!


----------



## upmood80 (Dec 22, 2004)

Not anymore , cat grows up fast .


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

Electra, 2 yrs, wont let us carry her... apparantly with past owners she began to associate being carried with going to the vet. So, she squirms and meows and wiggles until you have to drop her. But sometimes when she's really calm or tired she'll let me carry her but nobody else. 

Antigone, 8 months, she let's us carry her (just my bf and I and nobody else) but after a while she gets restless and wants down. We try and carry her as much as possible so that she'll become used to it.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I can carry 3 of my 5.
Vienna I can do absolutly anything with, hold her upside down, allsorts


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> Vienna I can do absolutly anything with, hold her upside down, allsorts


Thats like Bumper - I hold him under my arm like a football and he likes to sit over my shoulder with his legs hanging down my back.

But all my cats let me carry them - they are pretty used to being handled and don't mind it at all - Boomer likes to be able to see over my shoulder though - but will just squirm to see over my shoulder rather than squirm from my arms.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zoee likes to be held like a baby. She wraps her bottom legs around my waist and puts her top legs around my shoulder. She actually will look at you asking to be picked up. Zoee would like for me to carry her all day every day!

Lamar will exclusively only let me hold him and no one else!!!

Zack will let you hold him, but it depends on his mood and usually isn't for long periods of time.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Shelly - cool avatar!

My cats were both adults when I adopted them. At first I couldn't pick them up but I can when I need to but they don't like it. I love my 2 girls but it would be nice to have a cuddler!


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Trixie (my calico) does not like being held, she never did even as a kitten, and if i do, it lasts for about 10 seconds, then she wants down (i've had her since she was born, her mother was my roommates cat).

Trouble, the grey male, LOVES anything and everything you do to him. He'll be picked up, thrown around, tipped upside down - he doesn't care as long as he gets the attention.

Amanda


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Will your cats let you carry them*

Yes, but only if he's in the right mood. Sometimes he really seems to enjoy it, especially if you hold him up to the window or walk around with him so that he can see things. he'll even start purring (which is a rare event for Jimmy). But then he quickly tires of it and squirms around wanting to be put down.

seashell


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Bailey lets me carry her like a toddler, where she can see over my shoulder and look around. 

Sammi isn't so keen on being carried. I think it scares her. When I do carry her, I carry her like a baby and she doesn't usually mind that.

<3
Roze


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera will whine and cry like I'm torturing her when I pick her up usually. But if it's early in the AM or right when I get home from work, she'll let me pick her up and purr up a storm. Sometimes I hold her like a human baby, cradled on her back with her head supported near my elbow. But usually then she'll fidget and I usually get a paw or two in the face/cheek


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

My husband and I can carry Assumpta, and hold her in odd ways, but she won't let anyone else pick her up at all.


----------



## catlover7731 (Dec 29, 2004)

*No!!*

neither of my cats like to be picked up or are lap cats. One will come and sleep under the covers with me for a few hours, but If I try and pick them up they will squirm and run from me  , Cat!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm surprised to see so many "No" votes.


Tim


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, they love it! They've all fallen asleep in our arms on several occasions  And they really relax if you "sling" them (carry them around in a shirt or pocket). Here's Steph, our lil' joey...










I need to get a pic of Scully, Steph and Miko _all_ comfortably in my arms :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Emily...That is the cutest thing I've seen in a looonnng time!

Sometimes, when Assumpta's been lying on my legs so long that I can't feel my feet anymore, I will scoop her up and snuggle her like a baby, belly-up. She lies there for a while (occasionally falling asleep again), but there's this look on her face, like "Hmm...something's not right, but I can't put my paw on it..." and then she'll zone out again and start snoring. SHe'll do this a bunch of times, until suddenly light dawns and the facial expression becomes "OmygodI'mUpsideDownHelp!!!" and she starts a frantic squirm to get right-side up (I always help her as gently as possible).

Then she lies back down on my legs and goes to sleep again. ANd my vet says Assumpta's high strung and sensitive.... :roll:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Carrying cats*

Jimmy went through a phase when he used to like Partner to carry him up the stairs. Whenever Partner came in late at night (which is quite often, since he is a musician) Jimmy would bolt out of the appartment and run down the stairs to the front door. He refused to come back up again when called, so Partner had to go down and physically carry him up to the flat.
The first time it happened he squirmed and bit Partner all the way up 2 flights of stairs :lol: But then after that, he seemed to treat it like a game. It became his regular little habit for a few weeks, and he seemed to really like the ride!
But he he doesn't bother with all that now. He's like a kid - he gets bored with the same game after a while :roll: 
When Partner comes in now, he usually stays asleep!

seashell


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

> as long as you hold them the right way..


Yes, lots of times Baby doesn't want me holding her like a Baby. She used to when she was small though w/ my sister.
and


> But usually then she'll fidget and I usually get a paw or two in the face/cheek


Yes, that happens when I hold her like a baby. She doesn't mind it sometimes when I hold her. Sometimes she'll be sleepy too :lol: .


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Alex LOVES getting held and carried. He would prefer we just sit there and let him sleep in our lap without any disturbances all day long (he was in kitty heaven when I was sick last week and he could do just that). If I am sitting down it is normally not more than 5 minutes before he spots an open lap and runs over to settle in. Sometimes if I have to get up for a drink or something I will just take him with me... it's easier than trying to convince him that he has to get off! He also has a special "blankie" and he knows if it is on my lap it is an extra special invitation for him to come on up. 

-Cheryl


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I've posted this pic before, but this is Nico hanging upside down. He loves it! He is the weirdest cat...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I doubt my cats will let me carry them upside down, but then I've never tried. They do let me carry them "baby" style, i.e. carrying them in my arms on the backs like a human baby. (Which is kind of convenient for scratching their tummies :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Barnaby gives me about 10 seconds, then *bite*. That is, unless there is something up high he wants to see, then he leans in that direction.

Baxter on the other hand, loves almost any attention given to him and doesn't seem to have a problem being picked up.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mozart is extremely tolerant of any holding in any position. He'll sit patiently while we love on him, you can almost see him rolling his eyes.

Ginza likes being held if he's upright looking over my shoulder. NO on being held like a baby.

Kayla will only tolerate me holding her, any way I want. Anyone else will lose an eye if they're lucky.

Pixie HATES being held or petted. She'll only be still with me, and that's not a compliment. She just knows she can't get away from me, since I can handle her no matter how she scratches.


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, my cats let me carry them.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Three of my four will let me carry them for an extended amount of time. 

Cairo will jump to my shoulder with or without warning. Sometimes from the back, so I have to always be prepared. He'll ride around all day up there. 

Taffy is a jumper too. Her favorite time to be carried is in between naps. She wakes up 3-5 times a day and sits in the middle of the floor and "complains" loudly until she is carried around. Then she goes back to bed. 

(Sidebar- These are not spoiled cats)

Faerie Tail likes being carried if she isn't near anything she considers dangerous. ie.. strangers, vacuum, dishwasher, silverware drawer, windows, a piece of lint

Bailey will not let anyone carry her, but when she is at a show my 11 year old drapes her over her shoulder and totes her all over the show hall. Bailey purrs and purrs.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Simone does not like to be held, but will tolerate it for a min. or two. If you are near the bed or couch then she leans way over to try to get away. "If only I can reach. Oh, so close. Almost! Ahh, there we go! Oh, now I'm dirty!" then she proceeds to take a bath.

Snowball loves to be held where he can look over your shoulder. He will paw at you til you pick him up. From time to time though he'll sit and meow at you and act like he wants picked up, but then he wants down as fast as he got up. Strange cat.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat was 9mths old when we got him and he wouldn't allow you to hold him for more then 5 seconds. Well, being the type of person I am, that didn't stop me from holding him. I would just go catch him and try to hold him everyday for a few minutes. I didn't force him to stay in my arms just did it daily and now 6mths later he lets me hold him for about 10-15minutes.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Gudewife said:


> My husband and I can carry Assumpta, and hold her in odd ways, but she won't let anyone else pick her up at all.


That is like Jack, except he won't even let Daddy hold him. Just me. And I *have* to hold him so that he is sitting up, not laying on his back or he will squeak. Mia lets me hold her forever, but she only lets Daddy hold her for a bit.


----------

